# Verkaufe eplan Electric P8 inkl. Wartungsvertrag bis Ende 2021



## Grigan (8 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe hier im Auftrag die Software eplan Electric P8 inkl. Wartungsvertrag bis Ende 2021. Die Softwarelizenz wird nach dem Kauf überschrieben. Detailinformationen dazu gibt es auf der Seite https://www.eplan.de/loesungen/eplan-plattform/eplan-electric-p8/

Neupreis liegt bei ca. 10.000€ + Wartungsvertrag. 
VHB 7.500€

Bei Fragen einfach melden.

Grüße
Nico


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2021)

Kaufrechnung ist vorhanden?

Wird eine Rechnung beim Verkauf ausgestellt?


----------



## Grigan (8 Oktober 2021)

Hi, Lizenznummer, Dongle und Rechnung für den Wartungsvertrag sind vorhanden. Eine Rechnung bei Kauf kann ausgestellt werden. Gerne kann auch telefonisch alles kurz besprochen werden.


----------



## Captain Future (11 Oktober 2021)

Nicht vergessen die Umschreibung bei Eplan selber kostet auch Geld....
Vor 4-5 Jahren wollten die 1000€ dafür haben denke das liegt jetzt bestimmt höher..


----------



## JJO (2 November 2021)

Grigan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> verkaufe hier im Auftrag die Software eplan Electric P8 inkl. Wartungsvertrag bis Ende 2021. Die Softwarelizenz wird nach dem Kauf überschrieben. Detailinformationen dazu gibt es auf der Seite https://www.eplan.de/loesungen/eplan-plattform/eplan-electric-p8/
> 
> ...


BITTE MIR IHRE TELEFONNUMMER SENDEN


----------



## temp_user (21 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,


im Jänner werde ich 12 Eplan P8 Proffesional Lizenzen verkaufen (die Lizenzen sind zurzeit in Österreich). Netto Preiss liegt bei 6500 €. Eine Rechnung kann ausgestellt werden.
Für alle Lizenzen zusammen ist der Press 70000 € netto.
Der Wartungsvertrag ist bis ende 2021 gültig.

Bei Fragen bitte an diese Email schreiben: temp.user556@gmail.com

LG


----------



## WilliWinzig (14 Dezember 2021)

Hallo, ich werde in Zukunft nur noch zeichnen lassen.
Ich würde auch gerne meine Professional Lizenz (Roter USB Dongle) verkaufen P8 alle Versionen bis aktuell (unter Wartung) ePlan 5.7, ePlan21. Die Wartung für 2022 kann noch von mir übernommen werden (wahlweise nach Wartungsvertrag oder Subskription).


----------



## BM3.1 (16 Dezember 2021)

Hallo WilliWinzig,
was soll die Lizenz mit Wartungsvertrag kosten? Wird eine Rechnung beim Verkauf ausgestellt? Ist eine Lizenznummer und eine Rechnung für den Wartungsvertrag vorhanden?


----------



## WilliWinzig (16 Dezember 2021)

Hallo BM3.1
erstmal zu allem ein ja. Originallizenz mit Nummer, Wartungvertrag und Rechnung. ePlan drängt mich zum Wechsel in Subskriptionsmodus, habe aber noch nicht zugesagt. Ich nehme an, dass aber die nächste Wartungsrechnung beim Wechsel zur Subskription bei ca. 2.500€ liegen wird. Die kämen auf jeden Fall noch dazu, egal auf welcher Seite. Ich würde vorschlagen wir telefonieren morgen mal.


----------



## Captain Future (18 Dezember 2021)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Hallo BM3.1
> erstmal zu allem ein ja. Originallizenz mit Nummer, Wartungvertrag und Rechnung. ePlan drängt mich zum Wechsel in Subskriptionsmodus, habe aber noch nicht zugesagt. Ich nehme an, dass aber die nächste Wartungsrechnung beim Wechsel zur Subskription bei ca. 2.500€ liegen wird. Die kämen auf jeden Fall noch dazu, egal auf welcher Seite. Ich würde vorschlagen wir telefonieren morgen mal.


Mit 2.500€ denke das ist eine Wunschvorstellung.
Uns will der Vogel von Eplan auch immer einen erzählen. Bei einem Wechsel zum dem Subskriptionsmodus entfällt der
Wartungsvertrag und dafür sollen die Mietkosten im Jahr bei 40% vom jetzigen Kaufpreis liegen laut Eplan-Vertreter.

Unsere Professional Lizenz hat 12.800€ und die ProPanel 4.500€ gekostet.
Heißt= ca. 5.120€ für die Professional Lizenz + ca. 1.800€ für die ProPanel Lizenz.

Vielleicht gibt es noch einen Rabatt oder so eine Kacke aber unter dem Strich wird es wesentlich teuer.
Die Begründung war "Alle wollen das Cloudfähig haben" das kostet halt.... Ich will nichts mit Cloudfähig und
von den Kosten reicht mir schon der Wartungsvertrag mit zusammen knapp 3.000€ pro Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## temp_user (24 Dezember 2021)

temp_user schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> im Jänner werde ich 12 Eplan P8 Proffesional Lizenzen verkaufen (die Lizenzen sind zurzeit in Österreich). Netto Preiss liegt bei 6500 €. Eine Rechnung kann ausgestellt werden.
> ...



Hallo zusammen, 

leider sind alle E-plan Lizenzen momentan reserviert. 

LG


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Dezember 2021)

temp_user schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider sind alle E-plan Lizenzen momentan reserviert.
> 
> LG


Das ist ja ärgerlich


----------



## Captain Future (24 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist ja ärgerlich


Der sollte mal ne Provi bezahlen ans Forum….. bei 12 Lizenzen = 70.000 Euro


----------



## Michael.Uray (14 Januar 2022)

Wie behandelt denn Eplan eigentlich solche Weiterverkäufe? Versuchen sie das irgenwie zu unterbinden?
Etwa indem man die gebraucht gekauften Lizenzen dann nicht upgraden oder auf eine Netzwerk-Lizenz umstellen kann, oder versagen sie einem dann vielleicht den Wartungsvertrag dafür?


----------

